# Alvey v's spinning reels?



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

I'm a big fan of Avleys, especially on the yak!
I love it how you can dunk them when trying to untangle lines or whatever.
I've even passed one under the yak with fish on to attack the fish from the other side!!!
I was wondering how many other yakkers use them?
Also why you don't use them?


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

kraley said:


> I fish with braid and I do a lot of casting with it. That kind of counts out Alvey's for me.
> 
> I would maybe like to use one for trolling.


 Ken , dont Alveys like braid, i was thinking that i would be able to get more distance in the cast with an Alvey when using poppers :?:


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Biggera Yakker said:


> I'm a big fan of Avleys,


Another fan Dale have 500BC [on yak], 550C [wife beach], 600A x2 [most used beach] and 650C [rarely used nowadays beach and rock]

Only use the Alvey on the yak if using yabbies or other bait rest of the time I use eggbeaters and lures

Another month and the 600's go beach fishing for the tailor run, watching for Ballina reports from now then hit Wooyung a couple of weeks later


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Good to see other Yakkers using them!
They are bullet proof!
I've got several too.
I've got a 525c5 which is purely a trolling reel (it won't turn to cast like other Alveys) that I use for outside.
In the estuaries I use 500's and 600's. They are all loaded with different line poundage for quick rigging if I change my mind on what I'm going to chase.
I too have a couple of surf rods and Alveys set up for the tailor run - bring it on!!!


----------



## bitten_off (Nov 29, 2006)

ive got a little alvey 40b
while ive never used it on the kayak (only used handlines so far :? ) its been a fantastic little reel. I inherited it from my grandfather, its over 20 years old and it is still as new  
if it ever gets lost, it will be replaced by not 1, but 2 new alveys :shock: 
cheers
nick


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Bait fishing, I use an alvey 55A all the time. coupled with a 8 foot slow taper rod (short but) and 6 pound mono, using yabbies, I would back it fish for fish against anything on the market.

Since my re-interest in lures though, I have been playing with the dainty little eggbeaters and carbon/graphite rods and been having a ball.


----------



## Raumati (May 22, 2006)

I was going to buy an alvey-Hairymick told me the model I needed and then one of the posters on fishing.net.nz put me onto this reel,

http://www.ffo-tackle.com/detail.cfm?PassProdId=2113

Totally sealed and waterproof, it's strong and it comes with two spare spools.With the exchange rate they work out to be a similar price to a big [650] alvey.Only thing is they don't make them anymore and this is a runout of this model.Still 9 left on the site though.

For the small stuff I use a shimano alivio which has taken heaps of punishment with stuff all maintainance and has never let me down.


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Raumati, that looks like a good reel, but you'd never go wrong with an Alvey!


----------



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

l used Alvey's on my first yak which was scrambler XT . l strapped the rods and all my gear to the deck for the surf launch out to the reefs at Palm beach
A lot of the guys still use them on the kayaks because all you have to do is hose them off and they are ready for the next trip.


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Spottymac, those are some good looking fish there!!
I love your rod holder, do you have them at that angle to the water for better bait presentation?
Is that a home made job?
Mattayogi and I would love to go out with you to Palmy one day!!


----------



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

Dennis who is in the middle pic bagged 3 spotties and 3 doggie mackerel yesterday out on the reefs at mermaid.
He is a legend in my book, 70 and still going strong.
He has given me so much help in the first few years of kayak fishing and you guys are more than welcome to come along and have a go.
The rods seem to work better down level with the water for trolling baits and lures 
l made the first rod holders out of 100-25-600 strip of timber and fixed two bits of 40mm pvc pipe in place with saddles, have a close look at the middle pic


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks for the invite Spottymac!
I'll be taking up on that one for sure!!
Please PM me when you're thinking of going out and Mattayogi and I will be there!!!
I know what you mean about keeping the rod holders low to the water.
Any chance of a close up photo of your rod holders?
I'm going to make my own and I'm after a few ideas.


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

bitten_off said:


> I inherited it from my grandfather, its over 20 years old . . .


Nick, when you say about stuff being inherited from ya grandfather and in the same breath say it is over 20 yrs old, it makes me feel I am an old dinosaur as much of my fishing gear is over 20 yrs old! :lol: :lol: Those alveys are so tough you will probably be able to pass it on to ya grandkids (but don't think about that just yet as ya will start to feel ancient.  )


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

You are a legend Stu!

I'm doing similar with Alveys and Ram mounts set just behind me, so they can be angled low and pointing forward. I'm leaning to the Blackfish series of Alvey's. Smaller, lighter and as beautifully basic as a line strorage device ever was.


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Alvey's are 'as beautifully basic as a line strorage device ever was'!!
Well said Varp!!!


----------



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi Dale and Varp
Hope this can help
you are more than welcome to pop around and have a closer look if you like


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks for that Stu!!!
You've really got her set up well - looks like a lot of experience has gone into working out where to put your stuff!!
Looking forward to catching up with you and chasing a few!!


----------

